# New to these forums



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, Thought I'd just post an intro to myself in this forum, since well, I fit the demographic and it's kinda cool that there's a forum dedicated to the over fifty set. Hope that's okay. I'm 56 and recently have gotten back into riding after almost eight years off. I quit for a couple of reasons - I dislocated my clavicle in the Whistler bike park back then, and then the two guys I rode with moved away. Riding just sort of fell away. Add to the fact that I've now had eleven knee operations (two on my left knee, and nine on my right knee), and well, I kinda thought my riding days were over.

Enter my daughter. She's taken to road riding, so this summer when we went on vacation, I got a hitch on the car, took her bike and my wife's old 17.5 Specialized Rock Hopper. When we were in Alberta, I thought "Why am I riding a bike that's a full size too small for me?" That's when it started....

I bought a Norco Charger 9.1 29" hardtail that I found for a very good deal in Edmonton (for about 40% off). I liked it fine, but the 1x11 drive train really didn't work for the road (and it's a mountain bike, not a road bike). So I added a Ridley A50 X-trail (kind of a gravel bike, but works well enough on the road). Also got the Ridley on a substantial discount. And then I started thinking, maybe I should have bought a full suspension bike.... A few weeks later I'm in a local bike shop, and they have a 2017 Fuel EX 9.8 29" at almost 40% off. I took it for a test ride, really liked it, and bought it. I know I really should sell the hard tail, but I'm hoping my wife will like riding it.

Bottom line is that I am loving riding again! Enjoying local trails, and even if the highest drops I'll try are now only three feet, it's great to be out there! Can't believe I ever gave it up. And, I'm really enjoying these forums... Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to the site and welcome back to biking! You have caught the n+1 fever very quickly.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Welcome to the site and welcome back to biking! You have caught the n+1 fever very quickly.


Yeah - very quickly! Thankfully I think I'm over it for now. And thankfully all the bikes were substantially discounted.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

bjeast said:


> ...Thankfully I think I'm over it (N+1) for now...


You ARE new to this.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> You ARE new to this.


Lol yeah, one thinks its over..but nah!

Welcome OP.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Heh. Thanks or the welcome. And yeah, it's probably not over!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

You're in Canada and don't have a fatty yet. Tick..tick...tick...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I hope my wife doesn't see this thread...


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

ddoh is right, you need a fatty! They are slower, so it doesn't hurt so much when you fall off, great for old folks!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ah yes - good rationale! But if I buy another bike right now, well, it wouldn't be pretty!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I got a buddy, His wife freaked when he bought bike #2.

He's got five now and no wife problems at all.

He loads up one of the two bikes at the house, drives to his rental storage,
swaps to the bike he wants for that ride,,
Small storage room cost him $55 a month, problem solved..


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Heh. I can pretty much guarantee that on our current budget, my wife would be freaking out if I had five bikes.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I hear ya, yeah I'm holding at three, she has one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

welcome bjeast

Glad to hear the passion has returned.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks! It is so great to be riding again!


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome to the site and to the 50+ section. :thumbsup:

You've done very well supporting the bike industry lately ! 
I feel like I'm slumming now. 
Three bikes over 27 years ringing up to $2100 maybe.

Oops, 4 bikes / 41 years $2300 :madman:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks all. And yes, tt's amazing how quickly the $$$ can rack up if you let it! I'd love to buy a bike for my wife, too! She's not really a rider, though she did in the past, and I'd like to get her out on some easy trails. Mountain Equipment Coop still has some good deals going on...


----------

